# Creative Sound Solutions SDX7



## Geoff St. Germain (Dec 18, 2006)

I haven't seen any mention of it on any of the boards, but I noticed today that the Extremis replacement SDX7 is now available from Creative Sound. It's an interesting looking driver. I wonder how long it will be until we see a project with it. It would look nice with the WR125 that has the same copper phase plug. I'd also like to see how it measures. I wonder how similar it actually is to the Extremis. With its 11.1 mm Xmax it might work as a small subwoofer for low volume car applications as well.


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

Geoff St. Germain said:


> It's an interesting looking driver.... I'd also like to see how it measures.


Yes that does look interesting and I like that copper phase plug.As well I would like to see how smooth the FR is.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Awesome. I originally wanted to build the DDR's from Adire until I found out the Extremis was unavailable.

I will pick up a pair and test them this week.


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi,

There's going to be a 2" wide range speaker from Mark Audio in Hong Kong whose cone will match the colour of the phase plug of the SDX7. Should be available sometime in April at $100 a pair.

Bob


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for the info Bob. Unfortunately, my project has changed (again) and I won't be ordering too many more drivers. However, there has been a lot of interest in this line of speakers, so I'm sure this info will be handy.


----------

